# Nightmare out of nowhere



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Friday, my wife came home and was just in a pissy mood for no reason. I wrote on here about it. The next day she seemed to be quite sorry about it, although she never said sorry, it was more her body language etc. That day I had a rough day at work. Came home and she gave me a massage. Yesterday, same thing. Rough day at work and she was very nice to me when I came home.

Then, I had a nightmare which included the OM. In the nightmare she was constantly calling me by his name. She was pregnant in my dream but not with my child, with his. She was angry at me, she was yelling at me, I was in tears in my dream. For some people, a dream is just a dream. Nightmares can be scary but the fear goes away once you wake up. For me, sometimes the fear (Or happiness) can stay with me the entire day...this happens to be one of them. This is the first time I've had this kind of dream and it sucks.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, 
Remember it was a dream it didn't really happen.....just your fears coming through.
Let that go, brush yourself off and start new today.........Only deal with the facts not things that really didn't happen.....
(((hugs))))


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

jessi said:


> Hi there,
> Remember it was a dream it didn't really happen.....just your fears coming through.
> Let that go, brush yourself off and start new today.........Only deal with the facts not things that really didn't happen.....
> (((hugs))))


I know...just needed to get that off my chest...


----------

